# Western MVP Unimount will not raise



## Confused Plower (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi,
So I am putting my blade on the truck for the first time this season and for some reason it will scoop and will vee however it will not raise. When I hit the rise button and I can hear the motor running however the plow does not move at all. Any help would be very appreciated thank you in advance.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Do you have a test light and a mechanic guide?

http://angelos-supplies.com/docs/MVP.pdf

You need to start by seeing if you have power to the S2 and S3 coil.


----------



## Confused Plower (Nov 27, 2017)

No power at s2 bad connection at the plug thanks for your help!!!


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

Have an older Unimount straight edge blade. Plowing the other night worked till the last lot ( 1\2 way thru) Wont go up or down or side to side. Changed out the solenoid on wheel well,( still clicks) replaced the 2 relay switches , and the plow side 9 pin wire harness, also checked all connections and electrical connections. blade will move when jumped from battery to positive and negative on pump. Any suggestions?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So the solenoid clicks, but no motor operation? But you can run battery cables to it and it works? If so, clean all your connections, get the test light out and see where the voltage drop is.


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

okay will do. have you ever seen all the solenoids on the plow go out?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

MichaelRieff said:


> okay will do. have you ever seen all the solenoids on the plow go out?


You gotta work on the parts terminology. You actually only have one, and that's debatable on if it's a relay or s solenoid. If you have a lot of fried parts, your dropping the main ground, and that current has to go somewhere. It up a few pictures of what you have.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Very rarely will you see a bad coil on the Plow valves.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Use jumper cables to figure out what connection or cable is bad.


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

yeah I used jumper cables from the battery to the positive and negative on the pump side and it moves. but nothing if I take them off


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Put the ground only jumper cable on, give it a try, if it dosent work, remove that, put the jumper cable on from the solenoid supply to the plow motor, try that. But if you have a test light and a helper, have them work the plow, you start working your way to the plow, you are dropping current somewhere. Did you try spreading the big pins in the main battery cable?


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

Did what you said with the jumper cables. Nothing. Just myself here now at the shop. What do you mean by spreading the big pins on the main cable? Have a new cable on there today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

MichaelRieff said:


> Did what you said with the jumper cables. Nothing. Just myself here now at the shop. What do you mean by spreading the big pins on the main cable? Have a new cable on there today.


The big pins will have a slit or 2 in the form of a X. Look at the tip of the pin and if you can poke a test light or something in it just a bit to spread the pins apart.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Put up a picture of the solenoid, want to see if you have the correct parts.


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The battery cable on the right looks very poor.


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

Okay will look at it tomorrow morning. Thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

In your picture - your left side 4ga battery cable that is attached to the solenoid.

It is black in color... is it going to ground or 12v+ post on your battery?

Also, where is the 14ga orange with the black chaser that is not headed into the loom with the brown with red chaser connected to when it terminates?


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

The black cable goes to the plow. That's how it was wired before. This is a diesel pickup. The Orange one with the black/Orange goes to the wheel well for ground.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MichaelRieff said:


> The black cable goes to the plow. That's how it was wired before. This is a diesel pickup. The Orange one with the black/Orange goes to the wheel well for ground.


And is there are red cable or a black with a red chaser that comes from the plow to something?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MichaelRieff said:


> The black cable goes to the plow. That's how it was wired before. This is a diesel pickup. The Orange one with the black/Orange goes to the wheel well for ground.


I would ground that orange with black chaser directly to the negative battery post if it was me personally.

Many many issues all start with a bad ground.


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

There is a black with red chaser that is off of the 9 pin side that goes to the ground on the pump that is off if the 3 coil wiring.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Let me try again.

My belief from what it sounds like is 12v is not making it to the motor.










White arrow: Does that connect to 12v+ post on battery?
Yellow arrow: What does it go to?
Green Arrow: Do you have 12v+ with a test light or multi meter when you command up, left or right on controller?
Blue Arrow: If you go from 12v+ on your battery to this post, does your test light light up or do you get 12v on your multi meter?


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> Let me try again.
> 
> My belief from what it sounds like is 12v is not making it to the motor.
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking s2 cartridge?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Clean and wiggle your 9 pin plug at the grill first.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

On the truck side of 9 pin harness,

Put the keyway down while looking at it so the "arrow" is to the right.

Third pin from left on bottom row of pins should light your test light when commanding left or right from controller. Do you have 12v+ at this point?


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

Test light doesn't light up.pump runs.


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

For its and giggles went to a backup hand co trolled. Now everything works!


----------



## MichaelRieff (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for all the help very much!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Its good to have spare parts.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear you figured it out!!!


----------

